
Could the flow of information be the fuel that powers life? - gru232
https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/bigideas/what-is-life-and-how-does-it-begin/11567000
======
gru232
Could the flow of information be the fuel that powers life? Astrophysicist
Paul Davies says we need a new science which connects quantum physics and
biology to answer this fundamental question. He draws on an earlier thought
experiment of a mysterious force , dubbed the demon in the machine, which
directs the transfer of information.

